# Create a list of MS Word Shortcut keys



## pillainp (Jul 30, 2007)

To generate a list of all Microsoft Word Shortcut Keys:

1) Open a new document.
2) Select TOOLS>MACROS>MACROS (Word 2003 and older).In Word 2007, first enable the developer toolbar. Click the Office Logo at the top left of the toolbar, open Word Options and then in the Popular section, check "Show Developer Toolbar in Ribbon". Once the toolbar is enabled, click on the tab to open the Developer toolbar in the Ribbon and then click on the "Macros" button.
3) In the Macros dialog, select "Word Commands" in the "Macros In" box and then from the "Macro Name" list, select "ListCommands".
4) Now click RUN.
5) In the dilaog box that pops up, select "All Word Commands" and click OK.

This will generate a table in the current document listing all the shortcut keys that MS Word uses, including any that you have assigned yourself: for example, I use the combo CTRL+ALT+SHIFT+Z to quickly access the zoom properties box in the toolbar to adjust the page view size.

Hope this is helpful.

NPP
(This is an old post of mine on the PCMech Forum. I have modified it to work in Word 2007 by adding the appropriate command sequences)


----------



## casanova (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for this trick.


----------



## mandeep444 (Jul 31, 2007)

thank pillainp for that tip.....its very use full....


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice .. I posted this some years ago .. Here .. Thanks for bringing back old memories .. .


----------



## ismart (Jul 31, 2007)

Alot of thanks


----------

